# Indiana, PA - 581-09 Binx - Adult Male Black



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From: [email protected]
Sent: 12/29/2009 6:37:57 P.M. Eastern Standard Time
Subj: Indiana,PA: PB Black GSD & Chocolate Lab at Indiana Co HS



PLS CROSSPOST

Who would return this stunning Binx, the black GSD ...guess he was just a throw away. but what a loss!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14926613

They've been there several weeks...there are other good looking dogs too! Check out their website below

If interested pls contact the shelter
Indiana County Humane Society

65 Haven Drive
indiana, Pennsylvania 15701
Phone: 724-465-3977
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.incohumanesociety.com/





Do you know any good people who would love to give a good home to a black GSD? His name is Binx and he is listed on Petfinder at 15701. He was adopted, then brought back as an after Christmas return.


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14926613


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Stunning!
Looks young.....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful dog.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder why he was returned?


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

Probably too much dog for someone to handle. He looks like he is full of energy!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

soccer4, is that you desi...do you still have the black domino sister or am i confusing you with someone else?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AWWWW he looks so friendly & happy!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says RESCUE!! next to his name; does that mean he's been rescued?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That usually means a rescue has committed.


----------

